
Show HN: Meet Ummo, your personalized speech coach - acoravos
http://www.ummoapp.com/
======
abhagi
Ummo gives you real-time feedback on filler words, pace, volume, jargon,
pausing, and more while you speak. Use it for presentation prep or live
speaking events. We're excited to share this with the Hacker News community!

Can be downloaded directly from App Store at
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ummo/id1102924965](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ummo/id1102924965)

